# Restoring an Antique Pressure Cooker



## maters (May 25, 2011)

I've got my grandma's pressure cookers. Neither are in working order. The one I want to work on first is a National #7. The petcock is broken. Everything else seems to be in working order. Because the color of the pressure guage matches the metal label on the lid, it probably needs to be changed as well.

I discovered this website researching this kind of information, but of course, a week later I can no longer find the thread. If I am recalling the discussion correctly, my petcock appears to be the screw-off kind. Can I just replace that and what part should I use. Should I just contact the people at Presto? How do I find out what I need to do to get this baby up and running.

Despite the real spring, my tomatoes are looking great and I would love to have a pantry full of bpa free tomatoes for my family this winter.

Thanks for you help!


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

I would go to this site and order the parts. 
http://www.pressurecooker-outlet.com/prestopart.htm?source=overtureOPR006A02L01


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I took a look at one online. 
I will just advise off the pics I saw. 
The#7 has no overpressure plug. These are a good thing. You can have your #7 modified to to have an over pressure plug. You will need to have a hole drilled and REAMED in the lid. I don't have the diameter in front on me. I will have to wait till I get home and get that. It is not a difficult thing to do. Any machine shop can do it.
Dont buy a cheap guage. I like my guages. If you get a quality guage they last a very long time if taken care of.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

My old national #7 has a plug. I replaced the vent tube and pressure guage with all american ones (I tested mine first to make sure the threads fit). I got the parts for the old national from cooking and canning.com. Here is the link
http://www.cookingandcanning.net/nationalold7.html

Here is a pic of the plug








It's on sale for 2 bucks!

Here is a link to the gasket
http://www.cookingandcanning.net/naold7seriop.html

I went nuts and replaced the handles as well, they make some out of resin. I was afraid the aging wood on mine would split. I wanted to get parts while they were still made.

Here is a pic of mine with the new parts, except for the new handles. You can see the plug in the middle. I like it better than the all american one cause the rubber plug has a metal pin in it that pops up to seal, and goes down. This should keep the lid from getting stuck. It's also another method of showing the pressure is down











Hope this helps. I really like it, it's smaller and lighter than my all american, great for when I only have 7 quarts. It's also great for when I have more than my all american can process. I can my venison and frequently have both of them in operation!




The white stuff you see is the thread tape I used on the threads. Probably could have done without it but it doesn't hurt to have a good seal.


----------



## maters (May 25, 2011)

Mine does have the plug, already. My grandma died in '05, but could have used it as late as '04. The guage could still be good. Can you tell if it works without having it tested? My ext. service no longer tests. MargoC- what is that you have in place of the petcock? It's not on the page you linked to. On mine it sort of looks like that I may have part of the pressure regulator piece and the other part is likely somewhere at my grandparent's house. 

I appreciate your feedback. Thank you!


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

If you use the dial gauge then it has to be tested to know it is accurate. You can order a new ventpipe and weights, as has been done in the pic above. Normally people will buy Presto parts if it is a Presto canner. You turn the canner into a weighted gauge canner, but leave the dial on.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

In the end you'll make your own decision, but from personal experience and fiddling around with two old, used pressure canners, my advice is, don't. I don't think they're safe. Just a little banging around over the years here and there can skew the metal and it just does not seal right. 

The newer ones are safe and fairly cheap. 

Although the All American is a wonderful canner, most people do not need such an expensive canner. Presto canners work fine for years and years.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

maters said:


> Mine does have the plug, already. My grandma died in '05, but could have used it as late as '04. The guage could still be good. Can you tell if it works without having it tested? My ext. service no longer tests. MargoC- what is that you have in place of the petcock? It's not on the page you linked to. On mine it sort of looks like that I may have part of the pressure regulator piece and the other part is likely somewhere at my grandparent's house.
> 
> I appreciate your feedback. Thank you!


The only things in the lid are the pressure gauge, the vent tube that fits the jiggler, and a pressure release plug.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

You can order a new vent pipe and weighted gauge, to replace the petcock. That's what I did for my All American. That way you don't have to depend on the gauge.


----------



## keystone7911 (11 mo ago)

margoC said:


> My old national #7 has a plug. I replaced the vent tube and pressure guage with all american ones (I tested mine first to make sure the threads fit). I got the parts for the old national from cooking and canning.com. Here is the link
> National Old #7
> 
> Here is a pic of the plug
> ...


I recently acquired a 16 qt. National #7 that looks to be the exact same one you have pictured. Glad to see that there are resin handles available. Mine has the original wooden handles. The two on the lid are both broken. The two on the pot look to be in great shape (for their age), but will be replacing all four.

My question for you (and all others that may be able to help)...my pressure canner apparently has been sitting for quite some time. It is completely oxidized (a bit of baking soda and water paste should do the trick to revive it), but I am unable to unlock, open and separate the lid from the pot. Any suggestions on getting it opened, without damaging it in any way?


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Not sure how to fix your problem but be very careful. 
Do not damage the lid. You won't get a seal. 

I have several older pressure canners. Including the one my 
mom had. I have no need to buy a fancy new one. The old ones work 
just fine.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@keystone7911, first make sure the vent on your cooker is cleaned out. If the vent is plugged it will keep the cooker from opening. I would try running hot water over the lid until it is warm then try turning the lid. Make sure you are turning it the right way. If the rubber gasket has started to degrade and is sticky it will be very hard to remove the lid. I don't know if setting it lid down in a sink full of hot soapy water will help but it's worth trying if plain hot water doesn't help. Just be careful to not damage the stems that stick up from the lid.


----------



## Heartbroken (12 mo ago)

Good luck getting that old canner opened. Ended up using a deadblow hammer on one of mine that stuck shut and refused all gentler efforts to open it. Loosened a handle but got it open. But after a lot of frustration and a lost batch of corn I finally retired my two old presto canners. They worked great for years, but the gaskets gave up and the new gaskets - with the proper model number - were only half as thick as the old ones and either wouldn't seal, or lost so much steam before sealing it ran the canner dry. Just too risky to mess with anymore, and even with an exhaustive search I never found the thicker gaskets. I invested in an All American, and I love it! It was definitely worth the investment, and the fact that there's no gasket means it will outlast me.


----------

